# New Gaming Consel?



## a talking Turnip (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys, so, I got money for Christmas, and enough to buy and Xbox 360, and from what my friends say it "amazing".
I was just wondering if I should buy the Xbox 360, if so what game should I buy?
(Yes, I only have enough for 1, unless there's massive sales for the well-known games)
or if I should save my money?

If you guys could tell me your fellings on either side of this one, that would be awesome

tyvm
----paperCheese


----------



## mario21897 (Dec 26, 2008)

i would buy it cause its so fun and it comes with a headset to talk with friends!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 26, 2008)

depends wat games do you want on it


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

MIRRORS EDGE MIRRORS EDGE MIRRORS EDGE MIRRORS EDGE!
Pretty much the only reason I use my 360.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

NO. Mirrors Edge is an excellent game, but it has a short storyline, and very poor multiplayer. You should only get the 360 if you are also going to buy awesome online multiplayer games such as halo that can last you for years to come. Mirrors Edge will most likely fuel your need to play 360 for about a month or two. Hardly worth handing over 250 dollars for a 360 in the first place -_-


----------



## Grawr (Dec 26, 2008)

Halo 3 is the king of 360 games, if you're a multiplayer fan.

Otherwise, Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts. <3


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Halo 3 is the king of 360 games, if you're a multiplayer fan.
> 
> Otherwise, Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts. <3


Yes, Halo 3 can have you play Xbox 360 for many years xD


----------



## -C*- (Dec 26, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Halo 3 is the king of 360 games, if you're a multiplayer fan.
> 
> Otherwise, Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts. <3


Hahaha, that was a HILARIOUS joke.  Haha, Halo 3 being a good game...heh, oh man.

Fable 2 was a great game, and I'd also recommend Dead Space, GTA:IV, and Forza 2.  All from personal experience.


----------



## Micah (Dec 26, 2008)

Halo 3 is good and so is Star Wars Battlefront (Xbox title that plays on 360). Those are my 2 favorite games for the system.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> NO. Mirrors Edge is an excellent game, but it has a short storyline, and very poor multiplayer. You should only get the 360 if you are also going to buy awesome online multiplayer games such as halo that can last you for years to come. Mirrors Edge will most likely fuel your need to play 360 for about a month or two. Hardly worth handing over 250 dollars for a 360 in the first place -_-


i don't play online and I never intend to.
60 pound for a years subscription when multiplayer on Wii is free? Okay so maybe Wii's online isn't as good but not worth


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 26, 2008)

I really don't think my parents would like me get games like GTA, they're VERY protective...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 26, 2008)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## -C*- (Dec 26, 2008)

paperCheese said:
			
		

> I really don't think my parents would like me get games like GTA, they're VERY protective...


Dead Space, Fable 2, and Forza 2.

All great games.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 26, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> _Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


LOL, sorry bout that, didn't see the "and videogames!" part in Off Topic XD
-got pwnd-


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 26, 2008)

Get Halo 3 because Cortana is hot.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I only have enough money for the Xbox and 1 game sooo... what games would you guys recommend?


----------



## -C*- (Dec 26, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Get Halo 3 because Cortana is hot.


's called porn.

You don't need to buy a crappy game just to look at boobs.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 26, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulsauce


----------



## Princess (Dec 26, 2008)

hmmm xbox360 looks pretty good i might buy it too. I mean Nintendo doesnt have that many gn games D: and me likey gun games XD or i might get PS3 but Xbox360 looks better


----------



## Grawr (Dec 26, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. You're with the lot who thinks they're "too cool" for Halo 3 or whatever. No problem.

You can't argue the facts, though. Halo 3 remains the most played Xbox Live game pretty much week after week.

If it's campaign this persons after, your suggestions were great. If he's after a great multiplayer experience that'll last him a long time, Halo 3 is the one to go for.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

paperCheese said:
			
		

> Well, I only have enough money for the Xbox and 1 game sooo... what games would you guys recommend?


GUYS!
He has said he has only enough for Xbox and 1 game... NOT LIVE!
Don't go recommending games that you think are excellent on live so that makes it great because if he doesnt have live he wont have the full experience you did so reccomend something you like to play offline.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 26, 2008)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> paperCheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I mean I won't have ENOUGH FOR ANOTHER, I'll have like $40 still, so I'll still have enough for live?


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

Well live over here is


----------



## -C*- (Dec 26, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily "too cool", although I'll take that as a compliment, but I was considering that he said he only had enough money for a 360 and one game, so I'm doubting he would get Live.

Not to mention it's insanely over rated, but I may just think that because all my friends talk about it incessantly and I fail to see what they do.

Forza 2 is a multiplayer game as well, sometimes I'll just pop it in and watch some races.  But then again, it's all based on preference and the original poster has yet to offer us any decent ideas of what he wants out of his 360 experience.

But, hey, kudos on being one of the smartest Halo 3 fans I've ever had the pleasure of exchanging posts with.  Not saying everyone that plays it is _stupid_, per se, but maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places.

wordswordswords


----------



## Grawr (Dec 26, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying about the Live thing. In that case, as I was saying, maybe he'd want to go for one of the other suggestions. 

Still, you can't say Halo 3 is a bad game. Regardless of what you seem to think, the world disagrees. Yes, it may be over-rated, but that doesn't mean it's bad.

http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/734/734817.html
http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/halo3/index.html?tag=result;title;0
http://xbox360.gamespy.com/xbox-360/halo-3/821976p1.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/game/2606.html

Shall I continue? Yes, I know review sites aren't everything, but my point is there's not even much discussion over whether or not Halo is "good". Everyone seems to give it a high score. Therefor, the statement that Halo 3 "isn't a good game", is merely _your _opinion...and maybe a few others out there in this wide world of ours. Definately nothing close to the majority.

...I'm probably going overboard. Thank my debate class. <3


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 26, 2008)

Honestly, I'd go with Oblivion. Because you can literally play that game forever....and it's entirely single-player, so if Live's not part of the equation you miss nothing.

But, if you aren't an RPG-fan, it's obviously not a good choice. ._.

So other than Oblivion, my votes are Mirror's Edge and Fallout 3.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 26, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider your debate class thanked.

However, I do believe I said it was my opinion, and if not I still think my implications were clear enough.

For the sake of quality discussion (hah, on TBT?!), I'll let it drop.  Feel free to contact me if you're interested in further discussion.


----------



## MygL (Dec 26, 2008)

the only good game i see for 360 is halo 3 thats why i wont buy it cuz just for 1 game i dont think thats a reason xP


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

GTA4 is a good game for 360. You can have fun with it both online and offline


----------



## MygL (Dec 26, 2008)

yup GTA VI but i think its better on PS3 since i see more games i like on the PS 3


----------



## -C*- (Dec 26, 2008)

xYoh said:
			
		

> yup GTA VI but i think its better on PS3 since i see more games i like on the PS 3


GTA:IV is getting exclusive XBox Live DLC, the first one coming up some time soon.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'd go with Oblivion. Because you can literally play that game forever....and it's entirely single-player, so if Live's not part of the equation you miss nothing.
> 
> But, if you aren't an RPG-fan, it's obviously not a good choice. ._.
> 
> So other than Oblivion, my votes are Mirror's Edge and Fallout 3.


Woo I have someone who agrees with Mirrors Edge!

Guys I'm not saying that Halo 3 is bad I'm just saying it is better online and online shouldn't be considered if the person who will use it won't use it.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 26, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard it's coming February 17th...not so sure how reliable that info is, though.


----------



## -C*- (Dec 26, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe I read about it in either EGM or GI, but then again, I don't think they had a specific release date.  First or second quarter of 2009 is what I believe they said, but don't take my word for it.

Looks pretty good, actually.  Playing as one of those biker thugs, right?


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

^Lol with all the delays when it comes to GTA games


----------



## Grawr (Dec 26, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you play as a guy from "The Lost" (I think that's what the group's name was...)

And Niko's in it a little too, I heard. The content is supposed to "solve a lot of mysteries" that came up in the main story.

So, [thread starter], GTAIV might actually be the one to go for here.

Unless you're looking for something more light hearted. In which case, I'm still gonna' suggest Banjo.


----------



## MygL (Dec 26, 2008)

wtf?? GTA is getting exclusive DLC on Xbox??? how? all of the GTA games have been on the playstation soo i think PS3 deserves that DLC xP just saying wut i think


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

Is Banjo Kazooie really good because I myself have 250 pound to spare and need at least one new game so I might buy it... I don't know though...


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

xYoh said:
			
		

> wtf?? GTA is getting exclusive DLC on Xbox??? how? all of the GTA games have been on the playstation soo i think PS3 deserves that DLC xP just saying wut i think


As for that... Microsoft payed a lot of money to rockstar to get that and unless Sony chip in ( a lot) they won't be getting it.


----------



## MygL (Dec 26, 2008)

i saw its a very good game but idk look for it on youtube or gametrailers


----------



## MygL (Dec 26, 2008)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hmm then that changes evrything yay for .......... money???


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 26, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, right now I'd be going with Halo 3, Fallout 3 or even a Gear of War (1 or 2) due to what one of my close friend says, he says Fallout is amazing though so iunno...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 26, 2008)

Fallout IS amazing.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 26, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played through Halo 1,2, and 3 over at my cousins, Halo is a good game, its not a AMAZING game but its still a good one. Halo= Overhyped


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

So PaperCheese, you decided *Coughs*MIRRORS EDGE*Coughs*


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 26, 2008)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> So PaperCheese, you decided *Coughs*MIRRORS EDGE*Coughs*


Lol, no, but I'm pretty close, and I cant buy it ATM, all the stores is closed, gotta wait til tomorrow
Either gonna get Halo 3, Fallout 3 or Fable 2.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2008)

Well they're all good games so have fun with whatever one you chose and hope you like your new console


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 26, 2008)

You get 1 month of Xbox Live Gold for free when you get the console, so you can get that.

As for games, GEARS 2! Far better than Halo 3 in my opinion, though Halo's pretty good for online, except when you play against people who do nothing BUT play Halo. Gears 2 is far more fun for online and its story is much better, in my opinion. Or, if you want a cheaper game, get the original, which is almost as good.


----------



## a talking Turnip (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for ALL the advice guys!
I couldn't find Halo 3, so I'm saving money for it, but I bought the Xbox in the end and Gears of Wars 1 and Assassin's Creed


----------

